
Why Do Asian-Americans Remain Largely Unseen in Film and Television? - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/06/t-magazine/asian-american-actors-representation.html
======
browsercoin
Kintaro Hayakawa (June 10, 1886 – November 23, 1973), known professionally as
Sessue Hayakawa, was a Japanese actor. He was one of the biggest stars in
Hollywood during the silent film era of the 1910s and 1920s. Hayakawa was the
first actor of Asian descent to achieve stardom as a leading man in the United
States and Europe. His "broodingly handsome"[2] good looks and typecasting as
a sexually dominant villain made him a heartthrob among American women during
a time of racial discrimination, and he became one of the first male sex
symbols of Hollywood.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sessue_Hayakawa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sessue_Hayakawa)

tldr--to protect the white women from the sick man of asia. being asian male
in anglo parts of the world vs francophone or colombia really opened my eyes
.... it taught me a hypocrisy of our society .... its socially okay in
vancouver bc to be anti-asian or anti-semetic but god forbid if you make fun
of muslims or black. i speak from experience working at a 'diverse and open'
startup and witnessing racism homophobia.... from ppl who openly describes
themselves on social media as champions of social justice....exclusive of
those that perceive to not have it rough....sometimes i wonder what the fuck
im still doing here....time to find a place where i feel proud to be a
citizen....i certainly do not feel canadian anymore ithought i was
canadian....but i was dead wrong. i dont belong here and lot of my asian
canadian friends feel the same. some have led violent criminal lives but i no
longer feel judgement infact i feel they have far more success than i ever
will....its hard not to feel envy...while i toiled through university they
were able to use proceeds of criminal opportunities to invest in thee local
real estate and are now multi-millionaires ironically investing in startups
themselves and crypto. meh, lifes not fair i need to be happy with what i
lack. c'est la vie.....

